# Christmas ribs



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 10, 2006)

We had a Christmas party at the firehouse last night and somebody asked me to bring ribs. Threw 3 racks on the WSM and they came out pretty good. I used a combo of Wolfe Rub Original and my own rub. Sauced them at the end with SBR. They were gone in no time at all!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks great Nick. good smoke coloring. Ribs always go the fastest it seams. Did you buy them as St. Louis or cut down full spares?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Bet they tasted as good as they looked.  [smilie=a_santa.gif]


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 10, 2006)

I could taste them from hear looking good!


----------



## DaleP (Dec 10, 2006)

They look like babybacks to me.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 10, 2006)

Dats, Dale is right, there are baby backs.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 10, 2006)

That's it, you're cooking next time you come down.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 10, 2006)

Great looking bones Nick!  Beautiful color!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 10, 2006)

I stand corrected. Too early in the morning without enough coffee  

Good looking bones one way or the other


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 10, 2006)

Man those look good


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 10, 2006)

That guy Nick, he can do bones!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian in Maine (Dec 10, 2006)

Great looking ribs, with awesome color!  Brian


----------



## john a (Dec 10, 2006)

I can see why they went fast, good job.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Simply awesome bones!


----------



## chris1237 (Dec 10, 2006)

Look great!!! 8)


----------



## Unity (Dec 10, 2006)

Darn. I wasn't even thinking about doing ribs until I saw those pics. Those look really good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--John  8)
(Gotta go to the store.)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 10, 2006)

Now thats how Firefighters should be treated.  Great job.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 10, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> *Now thats how Firefighters should be treated.*  Great job.



 [smilie=a_happyhappy.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 10, 2006)

Great looking ribs.  I got to get one of those WSM's


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 11, 2006)

nice lookin ribs nick.....makes me wanna buy a few racks and do some myself


----------



## Finney (Dec 11, 2006)

Good job there Nickie-boy.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 12, 2006)

Ribs look great..


----------

